# where can i get bandana fabric



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

list some websites thanx


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

try hucleberryfabric.com also try fabricandart.com


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

thanx but no luck on them sites ne body else know some


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

a few people asked this awhile back, try a search


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

try messaging Individuals Tx Ryder ( thats his lil name) If he dont have it he'll know where to get it.


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

sorry i spelled that wrong try www.huckleberryfabrics.com if not there tell me what color your looking for there was a nice blck and white on www.fabricandart.com also walmart had some nice lokking print not bandanna just paisleys would look tight with a white trim


----------



## 1989ltc (Sep 29, 2006)

on fabricandart click on fabrics then cottons scroll down you will see what they got it will look good


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i can get it in a few colors, i have 3 or 4 yards of blue here at home, PM me what color u need and ill let u know


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

well i might need if i buy this other regal red wat is it mixed it black or white and how much per yard would u charge me thanx


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

i have blue and red, ill email u some pics

i just found ou the supplier doesnt have the license to carry it anymore so i have to find it some where else so what i have here at the house is all there is


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

u have mail


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

can you post a pic of it.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Texa ryder can you get it in black also? If so, how much would be needed to do the headliner in a 82 regal? How much $ per yard? Im going to order it at the same time i order my black ostrich from you. Hopefully i can find someone in town, here, to throw it in.


----------



## On Fire (Jan 14, 2002)

I can probably get by the roll here in Korea... I'll find out today.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2006, 01:10 PM~6629931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

i am new to this but i am looking for the blue pattern any body nows were i can gert that around oregon


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

bandanafever.com sales it by the yard


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

Green or Brown???

I checked BandanaFever.com and didn't find the actual fabric...


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

me either^^^ :uh:


----------



## Lucky_863 (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm still lookin.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

well I know bandana fever use to sell it you might have to email them, but I found some red bandana at walmart that felt real durable it was under western.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Anyone have any luck?

Also, I'd imagine this stuff fades pretty quick right?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Im still looking. Im using it for headliner so it wont get much direct sunlight but if u throw it down on some seats id think it would fade pretty bad.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Dec 8 2006, 05:25 PM~6725039
> *Im still looking.  Im using it for headliner so it wont get much direct sunlight but if u throw it down on some seats id think it would fade pretty bad.
> *


 Fuck. thats what I wanted to do. Use it for inserts on my Impala bench seats. but maybe it could be covered with thin, clear plastic so ones ass wont fade the material?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Id imagine it would depend on the thickness of the material as well. It would make some down ass inserts though. Let me know how it comes out.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Dec 9 2006, 05:36 PM~6731247
> *Id imagine it would depend on the thickness of the material as well.  It would make some down ass inserts though.  Let me know how it comes out.
> *


I'm looking for Yellow print, have not found it yet. I might do yellow suede though. I'll see what comes up.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Alright I searched ebay and found plenty of sellers with all different colors and styles of bandana. I saw red,white,blue and yellow when I searched so they are out there.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jbrazy_@Dec 10 2006, 01:29 AM~6733547
> *Alright I searched ebay and found plenty of sellers with all different colors and styles of bandana. I saw red,white,blue and yellow when I searched so they are out there.
> *


I did too, but thats just bandana's...we need this shit by the yard.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Shaw, I found some yellow. Not clear on exactly how many yards they have left though. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/FABRIC-BANDANA-4-COLOR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

heres another

http://cgi.ebay.com/Retro-cowboy-posse-pai...1QQcmdZViewItem


Kind of plain.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

Cant find black :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

yea i need some in green


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i need some brown


----------



## LIL LOW YUNGSTER (Nov 17, 2006)

TRY WALMART.. IN THE FABRIC / CRAFT SECTION..
OR TRY A CRAFT STORE.. I HAVE SEEN RED, GREEN, BLUE, BANDANDA FABRIC..


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i already tryed wal-mart and joann fabrics all i seen was red,blue,green. they said they discontinued it. :machinegun:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

TRY M_deleted_EATSPIN.COM


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Dec 23 2006, 11:33 PM~6813293
> *TRY M_deleted_EATSPIN.COM
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

